# Anyone train with weighted vest?



## IcemanSK (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm just curious if anyone has had good (or bad) experiences trainng with weight vests. I've heard stories from people I've trained with & I've youtube videos of pro athletes using them. But I'm not sure that it's a tool that is valuable enough to use.I'd use it for running & during heavy bag & pad work.Thanks!


----------



## Carol (Nov 5, 2011)

I ***LOVE*** my weight vest!  

A couple of years ago my back issues were so bad, I was ready to have surgery.   The surgery would have meant a long time recovering, it may have meant the loss of my job, or serious complications.   But the pain had gotten so bad I thought facing life from a wheelchair was surely a better option than this.  I booked an intial consult with an ortho-spine surgeon and I remember begging with my chiropractor...was there anything left we could try before I went under the blade?   Her theory was that my back could be improved if it was strengthened, instead of relaxed (as they were doing in PT).  She selected a specific weight vest for me.  I wore it at its shipped weight of 11 pounds for a few hours while going out shopping and taking care of errands.  The instant I put it on, I literally felt a difference in my back.  After wearing it for 4 hours or so, I was in noticeably less pain.   1 or 2 weeks later, I called the surgeon to cancel the consult.

After a few months of wearing it, my back had returned to how it was before it was injured, and my Advil consumption dropped to zero.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 5, 2011)

I've heard stories like your's (I'm really glad it helped you!) & more than a few others who have damaged themselves using one while training. I tend to be a "if one is good, 5 is better," kinda guy. I worry that if I used one during training I'd go overboard.


----------



## clfsean (Nov 5, 2011)

I haven't worn one in a while, but yeah... weight vests (if done properly) are the bomb daddy.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 5, 2011)

http://youtube.com/?client=mv-google&new_visual_design=1&rdm=4oholj7q5#/watch?v=ynzBBp6Nyi0I'm trying to add this from my iPad (not easy to do). This is a video of a guy training spinning kicks etc. while wearing one. I don't see myself going that extreme, but I'm wondering about the possible benefits.


----------



## ATC (Nov 7, 2011)

I have one and use it to train my legs and cardio. Makes my body heavy and trick my legs into thinking I am heavier than I am. If you are going to use it for training (kicking and such) I recommend not going over 10 pounds. The knees will really take a beating. My vest can hold up to 80 pounds but I only use 10 pounds for actual training. I go as high as 40 pounds when I hike the hills. Never been past 40 pounds.

When you buy the vest it should come with some instructions. Mine came with instructions to start with 2 pounds for 1 week and to add 1 to 2 pounds per week for the next 4 weeks to let your body get use to it. I tried to start with 20 pounds and found my knees and back really really in pain. Now if you are 20 something then maybe you will be OK.


----------



## MJS (Nov 7, 2011)

IcemanSK said:


> I'm just curious if anyone has had good (or bad) experiences trainng with weight vests. I've heard stories from people I've trained with & I've youtube videos of pro athletes using them. But I'm not sure that it's a tool that is valuable enough to use.I'd use it for running & during heavy bag & pad work.Thanks!



I have one and IMO, its one of the best things that I've bought.  Its adjustable up to 40lbs.  I dont run in it, and personally, I wouldn't suggest that, due to the extra impact on the knees.  However, I use it when I'm out walking.  I'll usually go 1-2 miles, sometimes more, depending on how I'm feeling that day.  I've used it inside and gone up and down the stairs in my condo.  I've also worn it while doing push ups, sit ups, and body weight squats.  

Depending on how much you want to spend, there are some that go higher than 40lbs.  A quick internet search will show you the options out there.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 7, 2011)

Carol said:


> I ***LOVE*** my weight vest!
> 
> A couple of years ago my back issues were so bad, I was ready to have surgery.   The surgery would have meant a long time recovering, it may have meant the loss of my job, or serious complications.   But the pain had gotten so bad I thought facing life from a wheelchair was surely a better option than this.  I booked an intial consult with an ortho-spine surgeon and I remember begging with my chiropractor...was there anything left we could try before I went under the blade?   Her theory was that my back could be improved if it was strengthened, instead of relaxed (as they were doing in PT).  She selected a specific weight vest for me.  I wore it at its shipped weight of 11 pounds for a few hours while going out shopping and taking care of errands.  The instant I put it on, I literally felt a difference in my back.  After wearing it for 4 hours or so, I was in noticeably less pain.   1 or 2 weeks later, I called the surgeon to cancel the consult.
> 
> After a few months of wearing it, my back had returned to how it was before it was injured, and my Advil consumption dropped to zero.



Im kinda in the same boat you were in Ive been told my only option is sugery or deal with the pain.  You wouldnt happen to rememebr the type of vest you had?  were weights in front or back or both?  I refuse to allow anyone to cut me so I am looking for other options.


----------



## Carol (Nov 7, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Im kinda in the same boat you were in Ive been told my only option is sugery or deal with the pain.  You wouldnt happen to rememebr the type of vest you had?  were weights in front or back or both?  I refuse to allow anyone to cut me so I am looking for other options.



www.ironwearfitness.com

I'm female, so the weights in the women's vest are largely in the back.  Mother nature provided the weight in front already  

I have since bought their hand weights and their uniform pants.  The weights are all interchangeable across their different products.


----------



## ATC (Nov 8, 2011)

Carol said:


> www.ironwearfitness.com


Wow! my vest is also an Ironwear vest and I got it some years ago. I got an 80 pound vest (I see they only go to 76 pounds now). But what is making be say WOW! is that I paid $80 plus shipping back then. Now that same vest (minus 4 pounds) is $500 bucks or so.  If that is not inflation I don't know what is. I think I purchased mine 6 years ago. WOW! $80 vs. $500 now. Vest must be popular now.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! I see this guy in the youtube I posted & figured he would be the exception ( & probably didn't have his fillwd with 30-40 lbs in it, either.I'm looking at this company http://www.weightvest.com/ for vests. These aren't cheap, but they look solidly made.I'm still debating, but you folks have given me good things to think about.


----------



## ATC (Nov 9, 2011)

Is this the video you tried to post?
[yt]ynzBBp6Nyi0[/yt]


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep, that's the one. I don't plan to do anything like that with a weight vest on.


----------



## ATC (Nov 10, 2011)

IcemanSK said:


> Yep, that's the one. I don't plan to do anything like that with a weight vest on.


Yeah, I'd like to see him when he is my age do that.


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2011)

I've found moving around with a weight vest to be far easier than moving around with a backpack.  Because the weights are spread throughout your core, the impact to your balance is much less.    

One thing I'll add in case it is a factor for you.  One aspect that I really like about the Ironwear vests is that their weights aren't made of metal, they are some sort of heavy polymer that is soft and flexible.  Its a bit more comfortable to wear...but its MUCH easier on your sides if you fall while wearing it.


----------

